# problème démarrage g5 powermac 2002



## rebecca (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

 j'ai un problème de démarrage, j'ai fait plusieurs recherches,  mais je ne trouve pas cette fois ci de réponse miracle sur le forum. La plupart du temps, les posts que j'ai lus concernent des problèmes liés à l'installation de RAM, j'en ai installé aussi, mais il y a un  certain temps, donc ça ne devrait pas être la cause du problème.

 Mon ma est un g5 power pc de 2002, si je me souviens bien, 2x1,8 Ghz. Je lui ai installé 3Go de ram, et un 2e dd de 320Go, mais encore une fois, il y a plus d'un an. 
Il  tourne sous mac os10,4,11, avec toutes les mises à jour. 

Il fonctionne  généralement bien, même s'il est par périodes très capricieux,  mais ça doit être l'âge... J'ai dernièrement réinstallé  le système à cause d'un problème logiciel, c'est en tout cas ce qu'il m'a semblé, mais  depuis il se portait bien.

 Ce matin, démarrage normal, pas de problème particulier. En rentrant ce soir, j'ai voulu le rallumer, et là, rien. 
 Il donne tous les signes de démarrage, son, diodes sur l'écran et la  tour allumées, mais reste bloqué sur l'écran de "chargement", écran  bleu, avec l'icône de chargement qui tourne. Il chercher, cherche, au  bout d'un moment, les ventilateurs s'emballent, alors je le force à  éteindre. 
 Je l'ai débranché, et rebranché plusieurs fois, appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage pendant 5 sec alors qu'il était débranché, réinitialisé la pram et la nvram, et là je fais tourner un apple hardware test. 
Les témoins sur la tour et l'écran fonctionnent normalement, pas de clignotement.

Voilà, je ne suis pas une bille en mac, mais pas non plus experte, si les infos ne sont pas complètes, n'hésitez pas.

 Je tenais au passage à remercier tous ceux qui alimentent régulièrement ce forum. Je ne suis pas  vraiment qualifiée pour répondre aux problèmes, mais j'ai souvent trouvé des  solutions aux miens et des conseils ici.

 Merci de vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

au cas où ça ait une importance, la date d'achat n'est en fait pas 2002, mais janvier 2005.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

résultat du test:
2stf/8/3:a (upper)

je me lance dans des recherches, si ça parle à quelqu'un..


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,



rebecca a dit:


> Je l'ai débranché, et rebranché plusieurs fois, appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage pendant 5 sec alors qu'il était débranché, réinitialisé la pram et la nvram, et là je fais tourner un apple hardware test.


Si je comprends bien, ta machine tourne puisque tu as pu démarrer sur ton DVD Tiger.
Est ce tu pourrais démarrer sur ton 2e disque dur ? Pour tester si le pb peut provenir de ton premier disque dur interne


----------



## rebecca (1 Décembre 2010)

je dois pouvoir, mais je n'ai pas de système d'exploitation dessus, seulement des données, ça marche?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2010)

Non, il te faut absolument un OS dessus pour démarrer


----------



## rebecca (1 Décembre 2010)

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur quelques posts, en anglais, sur le site apple, ce serait un problème du 1er disque de stockage, qui est celui sur lequel j'ai installé le système.

Si cela te paraît plausible, quelle solution je peux avoir pour installer un système sur un nouveau disque dur. Je ne peux pas toucher à l'autre, car tout mon travail est dessus, mais j'en ai vu à des tarifs intéressants, avec des capacités largement supérieures aux 320Go que j'avais. 

Si je l'achète et que je lance l'ordi avec le cd d'installation, est-ce que je pourrais lancer l'installation du système sur ce disque directement? 
Deuxième question: je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris car les posts dont je te parle étaient en anglais, 
http://macosx.com/tech-support/unknown-operating-error/1980.html
par exemple, mais il me semble que certains s'interrogent sur de potentiels problèmes de compatibilité entre les power mac g5 et mac os 10,4. A l'origine, mon mac était livré avec 10,3. J'ai eu 10,4 avec un ordi que j'ai acheté d'occasion plus tard. 
Est-ce que tu as déjà entendu ça? S'il est préférable de rester avec le système d'origine, ok, mais je ne sais pas vraiment si ça peut être en cause, c'est peut être simplement le vieillissement du DD qui allait fêter ses 6 ans. 

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2010)

rebecca a dit:


> Si cela te paraît plausible, quelle solution je peux avoir pour installer un système sur un nouveau disque dur. Je ne peux pas toucher à l'autre, car tout mon travail est dessus, mais j'en ai vu à des tarifs intéressants, avec des capacités largement supérieures aux 320Go que j'avais.


Je n'ai jamais installé de système sur un disque dur avec des données dessus mais sans OS
Dans le doute, la solution la plus sage est d'acheter un nouveau disque, de le mettre dans ton Power Mac et d'installer Tiger dessus.

J'ai au boulot un PM G5 1,8 gHz mono processeur sous Tiger (10.4.11) et qui tourne comme une horloge


Par contre,


> J'ai eu 10,4 avec un ordi que j'ai acheté d'occasion plus tard.


étonnant que tu aies pu installer Tiger avec des DVD d'une autre machine (sauf si c'était un PM même modèle que le tien)


----------



## rebecca (2 Décembre 2010)

Bon bon, c'est ce que je vais faire. Je lance l'ordi sur le disque d'installation, et j'installe, ou je dois le formater avant? Je vais acheter un seagate sûrement, que j'ai déjà acheté et qui tourne très bien dessus. 

Pour tiger, le 2e ordi est un pm, juste un peu plus puissant 2x2,3, ça a marché. 

je te tiens au courant des résultats.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Décembre 2010)

À mon avis, si le G5 ne trouve aucun système de démarrage fiable et qui lui convienne, il le signale évidemment mais je reste dans le doute quand tu annonces que les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond. Cette dernière procédure se passe, en général, quand tous les tests hardware qui suivent le démarrage ne sont pas concluants. Maintenant je ne voudrais pas trop m'avancer mais chez moi, sur mon Power, s'il ne trouve aucun système, il m'affiche les différents DD et me demande d'en sélectionner un manuellement. Quant au ventilateurs à fond, j'ai eu le soucis soit pour une barrette de ram défectueuse mais également pour une carte graphique défaillante.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2010)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Quant au ventilateurs à fond, j'ai eu le soucis soit pour une barrette de ram défectueuse mais également pour une carte graphique défaillante.


Yes. Voilà pourquoi j'ai commencé par vérifier ça :



Sly54 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, ta machine tourne puisque tu as pu démarrer sur ton DVD Tiger.





rebecca a dit:


> Bon bon, c'est ce que je vais faire. Je lance l'ordi sur le disque d'installation, et j'installe, ou je dois le formater avant?


Tu formates si ta machine ne reconnait pas ton disque; même si elle le reconnait, rien ne t'empêche de formater.


----------



## rebecca (2 Décembre 2010)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> À mon avis, si le G5 ne trouve aucun système de démarrage fiable et qui lui convienne, il le signale évidemment mais je reste dans le doute quand tu annonces que les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond. Cette dernière procédure se passe, en général, quand tous les tests hardware qui suivent le démarrage ne sont pas concluants. Maintenant je ne voudrais pas trop m'avancer mais chez moi, sur mon Power, s'il ne trouve aucun système, il m'affiche les différents DD et me demande d'en sélectionner un manuellement. Quant au ventilateurs à fond, j'ai eu le soucis soit pour une barrette de ram défectueuse mais également pour une carte graphique défaillante.




bonjour et merci de vos réponses!
alors je ne sais pas si ma description a été claire:
sans erreur préalable, j'avais utilisé l'ordi le matin sans problème, quand j'ai voulu le rallumer le soir, il a commencé à se lancer, il s'allume, affiche l'écran  bleu pâle avec la pomme, et le logo de chargement qui tourne, le bong sonore, bref tout normalement, sauf qu'il n'arrive pas à charger le bureau. 
ça semble correspondre avec ce dont tu parles. en regardant sur de précédents posts, je n'ai rien trouvé qui correspondait, puisque je n'ai pas les mêmes signes que d'autres: clignotements correspondant à un problème de ram... J'ai essayé différentes choses, comme décrit plus haut. 
J'ai tenté un test hardware avec le cd d'installation, donc oui, effectivement la machine se lance. Le résultat du test, d'après ce que j'ai trouvé, correspondrait à un problème du disque de stockage, qui est justement celui sur lequel le système est installé. 
Donc si je comprends bien, ça pourrait effectivement correspondre à un problème physiqe du disque dur, qui empêcherait du coup le lancement de l'ordi puisque le système ne serait pas accessible.
Je suis allée acheter un dd tout à l'heure, je pensais le formater et réinstaller le système et les logiciels dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Yes. Voilà pourquoi j'ai commencé par vérifier ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




donc tu me conseilles de vérifier les barrettes avant c'est ça? Je les déplace et essaie de rallumer pour voir si ça peut venir de là?

ce serait soit un problème de ram, soit le dd qui est mort, non? 
le système ne doit pas vraiment être en cause, j'ai vu sur wikipédia (source sûre???) que les power pc pouvaient supporter jusqu'à 10,5,8


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2010)

rebecca a dit:


> donc tu me conseilles de vérifier les barrettes avant c'est ça? Je les déplace et essaie de rallumer pour voir si ça peut venir de là?
> 
> ce serait soit un problème de ram, soit le dd qui est mort, non?
> le système ne doit pas vraiment être en cause, j'ai vu sur wikipédia (source sûre???) que les power pc pouvaient supporter jusqu'à 10,5,8




Les barrettes, tu peux toujours vérifier, ça ne mange pas de pain, mais je pense à u problème de disque dur : si tu peux lancer ton DVD système et qu'il tourne sans problème, je ne vois pas pourquoi tes barrettes mémoire seraient en cause

Le dd, ça oui Surtout maintenant que tu nous donnes les résultats du AHT.

Quant au 10.5.8 ça va bien pour ta machine.


----------



## rebecca (6 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, 

ça y est, il est reparti. Avant d'installer le nouveau dd, j'ai testé les ram, mais rien à faire. Le problème venait effectivement du dd, et tout est bien reparti maintenant. 
C'était le disque d'origine, il a tenu 6 ans d'utilisation plutôt intensive, donc j'imagine que c'est normal. L'ordi est maintenant équipé d'un dd de 1,5To, partitionné pour le syst et les logiciels d'un côté et les données de l'autre. 
Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses, et à bientôt peut être...


----------

